# Goggle lens question !!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, I'm lookin at grabbin some oakleys with the PINK IRIDIUM lenses. I was wondering if anyone has them and has tried riding at night with them. That's mainly when I ride so I wanna make sure they aren't brutal in the dark. They seem like the best bet out of the iridium lenses for night. If someone has tried other iridium's at night with success let me know what colour they were because I don't really want pink, but I want that mirror finish so nobody can see my eyes .

Thanks


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

you should be looking in the equipment review section

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your not going to want a mirrored lens at night. Stick to rose, pink, yellow, or orange. Even clear would work well at night


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm an oakley whore. I've had a range of the oakley lenses, including the pink iridiums, which are my favorite all around lens but IMO not suited for night boarding. They are just too dark IMO and don't provide enough contrast. A set of high intensity yellow oakley lenses are the best choice for night and low visibility conditions such as fog and heavy snow. Clear can also be used but its more of a specialty lens while HI yellow is more versatile.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

As Redlude said, use the H.I. yellow lenses if you are going to be night boarding; I couldn't imagine wearing any other color at night.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> I'm an oakley whore. I've had a range of the oakley lenses, including the pink iridiums, which are my favorite all around lens but IMO not suited for night boarding. They are just too dark IMO and don't provide enough contrast. A set of high intensity yellow oakley lenses are the best choice for night and low visibility conditions such as fog and heavy snow. Clear can also be used but its more of a specialty lens while HI yellow is more versatile.


too dark hah Pink Iridium is clearer than HI Yellow

Clear, Ruby, Pink, HIYellow, HIPersimmon


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry Legal, you are wrong. High intensity blue and yellow are Oakley's highest light transmitting lens. Even more so than the clears. Pink is great for all-around and that's the lens I prefer most of the time. On a regular day, Pink all the way. For night, high blue/yellow or nothing. Here is the light transmission list:

Oakley A Frame Accessory Lenses


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> too dark hah Pink Iridium is clearer than HI Yellow
> 
> Clear, Ruby, Pink, HIYellow, HIPersimmon


83% transmittance vs. 28%, i would say that is significantly darker :dunno:


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

Id say go with the high intensity yellow. I actually use that as my all around lens. Even on bright sunny days its not so bad, I cant look directly at the sun but I dont have to switch goggles when the sun starts dropping. I would only use the hi yellow at night, ive tried other lenses and it just wasnt working.


----------

